# Same sex couples and ARGC



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do they treat lesbian couples? Has anyone any experience of this? Thank you! XX B


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

They wouldn't treat  same sex or lesbian couples previously- they don't have a sperm bank - I got through their doors as a 'couple' with my known donor, but they ignored applications from other FF single girls who even delivered them on foot.  You could challenge them.  Have you considered the Lister, CRGH, Dr Gorgy or Dr George Ndwuke at Zita West Clinic- all excellent and most in the  top 5 results in the UK.

Good Luck


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks JJ1 will look into those places this evening. Sounds like a battle I don't have the energy for. It's not that I need a friendly service, but I do want the best treatment and don't want to jeapordise this. 

Appreciate your response. Thank you! XX


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

By the way, how do you find the Serum clinic and the process...?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I've found them amazing they are single, same sex friendly have a peek at the Greek thread Agate has put lots of info on and u can email Peny the main person you deal with - English isn't a issue either. R u in Brighton 2?


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks JJ1...I have had a good look, but starting to feel rather unwell now, about 48 hours after egg collection and am lying in bed, was told I might be high risk of OHSS, but it was not mentioned again at E.C. so hoping it is a one off feeling rubbish....I was ok yesterday. No longer in Brighton, but used to be! 

XX B


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Who did you just go through in your current cycle? We have used the lister twice and they have always been very good.


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Dingle - We were at the Agora. We transferred there from the Lister simply because we lived in Brighton. We were using it as a satellit e and decided to stick there as opposed to coming up and down on train. This was for my partner. I decided to stay even though we were moving to London because the clinical director is a PCOS specialist. 

How are you doing?! So pleased you've had a good 8 week scan.   

XX B


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope you manage to warn of the OHSS and best of luck with the cycle xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks JJ1 - Doing much better today, was able to eat a little and drink and the pain in upper abdomen has really subsided. Very weak though. I have taken opportunity to research other options including IMV..Not sure though. Looking abroad too, but of course not sure how practical this will be as I need to now look for my first job! (just qualified as a nurse) need to pay for these treatments! 
Hope you are enjoying Easter weekend! X B


----------

